# should the front rotors be extremely hot to the point that they burn your hand :( ??



## hotchamp07 (Jul 25, 2008)

Hey guys, so today I changed my front rotors and pad:laugh: just like it says in the link from the DIY MKIV forum. http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3570367
I Did every step except removing the fluid so it doesnt over flow when I compressed the pads, but everything else I did work for word.
When I started driving (after pumping the break pads a few times) I felt like I was running over a dead dog








I figuired this was probably b/c the pads were new but when I got to a stop sign on a hill, I didnt roll back like I do b/c I have a stick shift when I was in neutral








I new that was not normal not to roll back when a car is in neutral but I still drove it all the way back to school even though the dog killing sound was still there








when i got out i touched the rotors and they were burning. they freak'n burned my finger prints off







Is that normal
Can anyone help me?? I bought the rotors and pads from autozone if that helps any. 
has anyone ever experienced this? Just let me know your input. Thank you


----------



## spitpilot (Feb 14, 2000)

*Re: should the front rotors be extremely hot to the point that they ... (hotchamp07)*

Did you clean and regrease the caliper guide pins with "synthetic caliper grease"?...Rotors will get hot enuff to burn your fingers in normal use after several heavy brake applications...but should not be that hot if you just cruise around w/o hard brake applications then let coast to a stop..feel rotors then..if the're still pipin hot...gotta be something hangin em up..if you greased pins properly..look at anti rattle clips..are they properly installed?...


----------



## hotchamp07 (Jul 25, 2008)

*Re: should the front rotors be extremely hot to the point that they ... (spitpilot)*

Thanks man for trying to help me out.








I acutaually took of the pads and the rotor today to see what was going on and it turned out to be that autozone had given me the wrong size rotors








I gave them all my specs of my vehical and they gave me the rotor and pads so I trusted them and didnt bother to double check with the rotors I had just taken off to see if they were the same size. 
So the problem was that my rotor was hitting the plate that it goes against and that is what was causing me to not roll make when I was in neutral on a hill and make that sound. 
Should have never got it from from auto zone


----------



## spitpilot (Feb 14, 2000)

*Re: should the front rotors be extremely hot to the point that they ... (hotchamp07)*

Plan ahead and buy from good online parts sites! You'll get better parts and the right parts!..Plus...save $$'s compared to Autozone (at least for parts that aren't Chinese knock offs!)..Try Autohaus AZ, GetCoolParts...they give you free freight for $50 orders....can always add a cabin filter or two so I get to 50!...Good quality ATE, Brembo, Zimmerman etc rotors are the way to go! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## hotchamp07 (Jul 25, 2008)

*Re: should the front rotors be extremely hot to the point that they ... (spitpilot)*

Yep, I learned my leason....the hard way. But thanks for your website input. Ill check them out and keep that in mind next time i have to buy anything for my car


----------



## nick526 (Sep 29, 2006)

*Re: should the front rotors be extremely hot to the point that they ... (hotchamp07)*

YES!! brakes work by converting kinetic energy to heat energy, hands off till they cool down


----------



## 4doorfloorit (Dec 31, 2006)

*Re: should the front rotors be extremely hot to the point that they ... (nick526)*

He drives a mk4 we'll let you slide on touching the rotors after driving 
its ok buddy its not your fault








future reference... if u suspect something wrong with your cat conv. leave it alone for a few hours before touching


----------

